

Network Outage in EU affecting AMS1 and AMS2 - ibarrajo
http://www.digitaloceanstatus.com/
From Digital Ocean:<p>At this time we&#x27;re experience a network outage in our AMS1 and AMS2 datacenters. With secondary impact affecting customers in Europe. As a result, you may experience latency, connectivity issues, or slow pings.<p>Preliminary investigation indicates that Telias Transatlantic cable are down. We are working to resolve the issue and apologize for any interruption this causes for you.
Mon May 19 20:29:32 2014
======
carlio
A bit of tracerouting and some twitter searching[0] suggests that the issue
likes with Telia.net. There are some unconfirmed suggestions that a cable was
severed[1], which I'm not sure I believe yet but certainly any packet going
via telia.net is having a bad time.

Edit: Even CloudFlare are reporting the cable cut[2] so... gosh.

[0]
[https://twitter.com/search?q=telia&src=typd](https://twitter.com/search?q=telia&src=typd)

[1]
[https://twitter.com/CurseNetworkSys/status/46849347754249420...](https://twitter.com/CurseNetworkSys/status/468493477542494208)

[2]
[https://twitter.com/CloudFlare/status/468493714134822912](https://twitter.com/CloudFlare/status/468493714134822912)

------
lucaspiller
Related discussion:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7769587](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7769587)

From the UK everything seems to be working normal now, including access to my
instance in AMS1.

------
nodesocket
Akamai has a nice visualization map. Look at all that red in Europe.

[http://www.akamai.com/html/technology/dataviz1.html](http://www.akamai.com/html/technology/dataviz1.html)

------
raiyu
It looks like from our end that there was a large trans-atlantic issue which
affected a lot of the connectivity between the US and EU and other providers
were affected.

In our case we had to route around Telia which seemed to be the link that was
having the most issues and we're getting more info from them to see what
happened and when it will be safe to add them back into the mix.

Thanks, Moisey Cofounder DigitalOcean

------
nodesocket
As a side effect, anybody else getting intermittent false alarms from Pingdom?

~~~
peterwaller
You're not the only one.

~~~
thehodge
I had this issue on the new beeper system, I switched back to the old system
and have had no issues since.

------
ccozan
In Germany we felt it for about 15mins, now the routing is adjusted and we are
back to normal.

This is a nice reminder that the Internet was designed to resist to such
disturbances.

------
abritishguy
Transatlantic cable has been cut, lots of sites affected.

------
diorray
It's not Digital Ocean's fault. It seems like CloudFlare, Twitter and
Facebook's EU servers are down too..

~~~
sampo
I am in Europe, and I can reach Facebook's EU servers just all right :-).

------
ultrasaurus
At PagerDuty we saw our alerting volume double between 19:50 and 20:00 UTC
(about 90 minutes ago).

